# Mini pc fan carbon filter



## old blue (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey everyone, i just wanted to share a lil project i made yesterday.  I started having some smell problems with my girls.  I have a huge vortex fan/carbon scrubber hooked up to my cool tube, that turns on when my lights are on.  But when lights are off, the closet is starting to really stink, and i really dont want the big fan on 24/7, suckin over 100w continuously.  So, i got thinking, and decided to put a lil pc fan at the top of my cab, to use as a secondary exhaust when lights are off.  So, i concocted a diy mini carbon scrubber for it.  I have the fan mounted inside the cab and mounted the filter on the outside of the cab so the fan is pushing air out the top.  

step 1- take 1"x2" trim wood and make a 10"x7" box(i made mine about 1/3 bigger than my fan, but any size may do).
step 2- staple carbon replacement filter(4 for $9 at walmart) to the bottom.
step 3- staple wire hardware cloth over the carbon filter for stability.
step 4- turn over and fill with activated carbon to the top.
step 5- take a 2nd carbon replacement filter and cover top and staple.
step 6- take a 2nd wire hardware cloth and cover filter and staple.
step 7- use hammer and lightly pound down any sharp wire edges to avoid injury while installing.
step 8- drill a small hole in each corner for mounting screws.

(optional: instead of using wire hardware cloth for the 2nd side, u can enclose the top with wood paneling with a matching 4" hole in it, for a tighter seal.)


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 10, 2009)

thats pretty cool blue, let us know how it works.


----------



## here2learn (Jul 30, 2009)

anyway of showing us how this is connected in your grow area ?


----------



## old blue (Jul 31, 2009)

here2learn said:
			
		

> anyway of showing us how this is connected in your grow area ?



Like i mentioned above in the tutorial,  i just made a 4" hole in the top of my cab.  Then i mounted the pc fan inside the cab, blowing out the hole, and mounted the filter outside the cab, on top of the hole.  Easy as that. :hubba:

Btw, it works amazing.  I was even able to turn off my main filter.


----------



## fishboybug (Aug 29, 2009)

about how much carbon was used to fill the box you made?


----------



## knowboddy (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice design!

I'd like to see how you installed it too.  Carbon filters are one of those things likely to give you away... there isn't a lot of other reasons to be buying them.

So being able to build them yourself helps out a lot.


----------

